# Buffalo Wings



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i've come to the conclusion that buffalo wings are pretty much the greatest junk food ever. give me some spicy wings and some beer and i don't think i could ask for much else. there are tons of great places around my way that have terrific wings- i'm actually heading out in a few minutes to go to 30 cent wing night at a local bar. anybody else fond of buffalo's finest export?


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

benjamin said:


> i've come to the conclusion that buffalo wings are pretty much the greatest junk food ever. give me some spicy wings and some beer and i don't think i could ask for much else. there are tons of great places around my way that have terrific wings- i'm actually heading out in a few minutes to go to 30 cent wing night at a local bar. anybody else fond of buffalo's finest export?


I Like Hooters hot wings,Or maby the atmosphere.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Hooters, Bentley - Very hot and the only way to have them.

tt:cb


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Deep fried and then smoked.....YUMMY!!!!

or smoked then deep fried..either way

Shawn

http://virtualweberbullet.com/chicken8.html


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Wings are good....you guys should try some real ones sometime


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

On the grill ... then simmered in Franks Buffalo Hot Wing Sauce. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

can't beat quaker steak and lube wings imo


----------



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah on the grill. :dr


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Love wings, never had a good one outside of NY state though  They are either too greasy or lord forbid, BREADED:hn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Soak 2 packs overnight in a gallon zip lock bag full of a whole bottle of Louisiana Hot Sauce. Bake them in them in the oven at 350 for 20-30min. Then take them out and finish them up on the grill basting them with the Louisiana Hot Sauce:tu Perfecto:tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Mine depart a bit from the norm.

rub:
equal parts dried powdered california, ancho, or New Mexico chiles, (brown) sugar, kosher salt. Add smoked Cayenne and garlic powder to taste.

Cut wings into 3 pieces (drumette, wing, wing tip) discard the tips or save for making stock.

Sprinkle wings liberally with the rub, place in ziploc and let flavors marry in the fridge for at least 24 hours.

Bake on a sheet pan @ 350-400 for 45 minutes or so. Briefly finish on a hot grill to crisp them up a bit. These will burn in a flash so be careful. Maybe 30 seconds a side is all that is required.

Eat, enjoy. serve with some combo of frank's red hot/melted butter if you must. I like these plain.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

:eevis said:


> Love wings, never had a good one outside of NY state though  They are either too greasy or lord forbid, BREADED:hn


Loves me some breaded wings.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

With all due respect, wings must be fried. It isn't health food, after all.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

TideRoll said:


> With all due respect, wings must be fried. It isn't health food, after all.


:r:r

----------------
Now playing: Snoop Dogg Presents Tha Eastsidaz - Be Thankful
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn............................now I'm hungry.

I love wings on the grill or deep fried. Tried a bunch of different ways and they were all good.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

----------------
Now playing: Megadeth - Chosen Ones
via FoxyTunes


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

BigVito said:


>


That looks pretty good, but why in the wing thread? Is there chicken in there? :chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

scoot said:


> That looks pretty good, but why in the wing thread? Is there chicken in there? :chk


:r you can't eat wings you need to follow up with something

----------------
Now playing: Metallica - Blackened
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r you can't eat wings you need to follow up with something


True. If you're hungry go to the store and stop posting pics here.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Jbailey said:


> True. If you're hungry go to the store and stop posting pics here.


and leave the safety of my house?

----------------
Now playing: Fastway - If You Could See
via FoxyTunes


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Good wings... Third only to ribeyes, cigars, and beer as some of the best consumables on the planet...
Or is that 4th.. no matter, wings are Happy Food.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

scoot said:


> Loves me some breaded wings.


Those would be fried chicken.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

For the Beantown brothers a trek to Newton Corner's Buffs Pub has the best wings I've ever had


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Going to a joint called Wings To Go tonight for a meeting with my baseball coaching staff. Love their Barbicide and Suicide wings!!! Oh and add a COLD Killian's and I'm a happy, happy guy!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

To be called Buffalo Wings they can only be made using the Original Recipe, any thing else should be called Hot Wings, Spicy Wings or whatever. Buffalo Wings do not come in different temperatures.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> To be called Buffalo Wings they can only be made using the Original Recipe, any thing else should be called Hot Wings, Spicy Wings or whatever. Buffalo Wings do not come in different temperatures.


BW3 is the exception to the rule? I can give them a bye. 

Is a priveteer a shrubbery trimmer that uses a cutlass to prune his shrubberies?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

For those of you who have the great misfortune of living anywhere but Buffalo

El clicko


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> Those would be fried chicken.


That doesn't change the fact that they're hot wings and they're delicious.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The other night I ate a 12 buffalo horseraddish wings....great at the time.... but I PAID the next day......


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> Wings are good....you guys should try some real ones sometime


*Is that an offer? If so, can I stay at your place?*


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

yes... I am a wing fiend... love the wing.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

JPH said:


> The other night I ate a 12 buffalo horseraddish wings....great at the time.... but I PAID the next day......


 I did those once as well, notice I said once. There were tooth marks on the toilet paper the next day


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

brigey said:


> *Is that an offer? If so, can I stay at your place?*


sure!


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

Wingstop. Trust me.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

1 btl. Franks hot sauce
3/4-1 stick butter
1/8th-1/4 cup viniger
1/4 tsp. ceyenne
1 Tbls balsamic viniger (opt.)
1 Tbls Brown suger (opt.

deep fry Naked wings. coat in sauce and enjoy.


T


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

s0leful0ne said:


> Wingstop. Trust me.


Wingstop rocks, I had them delivered last time I was TDY in MS. We ordered a few types one was the hottest. They were so hot, my friend called them and told them that his girlfriend was crying because they were so hot and they sent him free ones.

I'll admit, they had me in tears - but I was not trying to get free wings, that was all him.

I prefer Hooters though. Great wings & fried pickles. :tu


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i've never actually tried hooters' wings, but i do hear good things about them. near my house there is a big stretch of road that has about six billion pizza/cheesesteak/wing places on it, so i usually just go there, pick a restaurant at random and enjoy.

the thing i always hear from buffalo-ians is that they don't consider wings outside of their city to be real. the thing is, if i enjoy wings so much, and have never been to buffalo or had their wings, i can only imagine the rapture if i were actually to go up there and have some "real" wings


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

i love wings too, buffalo wild wings is great. i get their medium and asian zing sauces :dr


----------



## Luke Z (Jun 10, 2008)

benjamin said:


> the thing i always hear from buffalo-ians is that they don't consider wings outside of their city to be real. the thing is, if i enjoy wings so much, and have never been to buffalo or had their wings, i can only imagine the rapture if i were actually to go up there and have some "real" wings


 I moved from buffalo to Syracuse about 2 years ago and I go to the places my friends say have good wings and thay just dont mesure up to good ones in buffalo usaly not fried longenuff or hot enuff i dont like a soggy wing:mn


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

Luke Z said:


> I moved from buffalo to Syracuse about 2 years ago and I go to the places my friends say have good wings and thay just dont mesure up to good ones in buffalo usaly not fried longenuff or hot enuff i dont like a soggy wing:mn


yeah, i can imagine. i always think about it in regards of a cheesesteak- i wouldn't trust a cheesesteak outside of the philadelphia forcefield, so i can see where buffalo people come from in not trusting non-buffalo buffalo wings


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> Wings are good....you guys should try some real ones sometime





DriftyGypsy said:


> To be called Buffalo Wings they can only be made using the Original Recipe, any thing else should be called Hot Wings, Spicy Wings or whatever. Buffalo Wings do not come in different temperatures.


:tpd:'s. From what I can tell of the 40 some odd people who have posted to this thread, 3 have actually eaten Buffalo wings. Odd.:r


----------



## Luke Z (Jun 10, 2008)

[:tpd:'s. From what I can tell of the 40 some odd people who have posted to this thread, 3 have actually eaten Buffalo wings. Odd.:r[/quote]
They do seem to call alot of diferent fried chicken buffalo wings


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The only decent place around here for good "hot" wings is Buffalo Wild Wings. While I have no idea if they are truly "Buffalo" style or not they're damn good.

There is a place in town that has good wings but they are never consistent. Sometimes they are excellent sometimes just so-so


----------



## atariman (Jul 16, 2008)

Barley's Smokehouse in Columbus, OH :chk
I am craving these as I type.


(Quaker Steak & Lube are also tasty)


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Recently I've been cooking my own wings on the grill and in the oven... this thread has given me some great ideas tho...


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Soak 2 packs overnight in a gallon zip lock bag full of a whole bottle of Louisiana Hot Sauce. Bake them in them in the oven at 350 for 20-30min. Then take them out and finish them up on the grill basting them with the Louisiana Hot Sauce:tu Perfecto:tu


:dr


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:'s. From what I can tell of the 40 some odd people who have posted to this thread, 3 have actually eaten Buffalo wings. Odd.:r


:tpd:

Like going to Kansas City for fresh Mahi Mahi


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:'s. From what I can tell of the 40 some odd people who have posted to this thread, 3 have actually eaten Buffalo wings. Odd.:r


who is the third one?


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Wings as the greatest junk food ever?!?!?!

Don't get me wrong, I likes wings as much as the next guy but better than chili cheese fries or funyuns?

I'm pretty sure that funyuns might be the best perfect junk food....


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

rottenzombie said:


> I Like Hooters hot wings,Or maby the atmosphere.


:tpd:


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

blugill said:


> I'm pretty sure that funyuns might be the best perfect junk food....


I'm fairly certain that there is a direct correlation between THC levels and one's appreciation for Funyuns.

Then again, there is a direct correlation between wing consumption and BAC level....

:al:w


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I, too, like Hooters the best. One thing I can't stand is wings that have rubber skin- undercooked. EUCH! I have found Quaker Steak and Lube's wings to be undercooked, even tho I LOVE their spicy garlic sauce the best. Lancaster's in Mooresville, NC also has outstanding garlic wings. 

But, boy, COOK them damn things!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

blugill said:


> Wings as the greatest junk food ever?!?!?!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I likes wings as much as the next guy but better than chili cheese fries or funyuns?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that funyuns might be the best perfect junk food....


yikes, man, funyuns?? are you out of your mind??

i don't think there's anything better than wings, pizza, fries, and a nice beer.

you crazy kids and your funyuns :chk


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess if I ever make it to Buffalo, I will try some "real" wings.

Until then, I will stick to Hooters and Wing stop. I haven't tried Buffalo Wild Wings yet.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

TideRoll said:


> With all due respect, wings must be fried. It isn't health food, after all.


I agree. Baking hotwings iust wrong.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

:eevis said:


> Love wings, never had a good one outside of NY state though  They are either too greasy or lord forbid, BREADED:hn





AAlmeter said:


> Wings are good....you guys should try some real ones sometime


AMEN!!!

You can call them chicken wings, but only in certain places can you call them Buffalo Wings.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I like Milwaukee wings


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

I thought my simple Smart & Final inspired hot wings was already good enough. You gentlemen have inspired me.:tu


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

calistogey said:


> I thought my simple Smart & Final inspired hot wings was already good enough. You gentlemen have inspired me.:tu


glad we can help bring more attention to a classic :ss


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep, I love me some buffalo wings.

My current go-to is WInghouse, since it's just down the block. It's like Hooters (bathing suit clad wiatresses, etc), but the wings are larger and tastier.

Next up would be BW3...so good, but a bit pricey.

Then my fave, which I cannot get out here....University Chicken (formerly known as Cluck U)....super crunchy breading, and sauces so hot, they may make some non-religious folks start praying to god to make it stop  My favorite sauce....Traditional Death. Imagine a traditional wing sauce with a thick smokey flavor, and a heat level on par with eating thai peppers.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

:eevis said:


> Love wings, never had a good one outside of NY state though  They are either too greasy or lord forbid, BREADED:hn


What he said.


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

My marinade includes 1 big bottle of Crystal Hot sauce, a couple lemons and 1 "Mexican style" beer. Then, to the grill they go!:tu


----------



## The Cyclist (Jul 27, 2008)

*LA hot wings*

Come up to Park Drive Bar & Grill. I make the best hot wings in all of LA. :tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: LA hot wings*



The Cyclist said:


> Come up to Park Drive Bar & Grill. I make the best hot wings in all of LA. :tu


Yep. Finger lick'n goooooood. :dr


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Buffalo Wild Wings is currently my favorite stop. The Carribean Jerk and Mango Habanero sauces they have are awesome. 

They also sell bottles of their sauce, 3 for $12 and I've found they work great with some wild game if you're a hunter.

Monday night before the Cowboy's game I grilled up some Dove wrapped in Jalapeno and Bacon using the Mango Habanero sauce and it was amazing! The Ribeyes after that and the Pepin Black to cap the night after the Cowboy's W made it a great night.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Chico57 said:


> What he said.


Try my recipe. Not sure how they'd compare since a I have never had any from N.Y. I don't bread mine and you can control the greesiness by how much budda you put in. One thing of note is Peanut oil works bestest.

T


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

I keep mine old school with a bit of a twist.

Deep fry at 360-375 for 14 minutes, melt 70/30 franks and butter with 5-6 drops of Dave's Insanity Sauce, shake well and EAT!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i'm going here for dinner tonight. what is everyones favorite flavor?


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

AAlmeter said:


> For those of you who have the great misfortune of living anywhere but Buffalo
> 
> El clicko


:dr:dr:dr

Another slope...Now every Monday, I will be ordering wings to eat on the weekend to with football.


----------



## BigAl_SC (Jun 10, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> can't beat quaker steak and lube wings imo


That's great to know. We have one opening here soon and Greenville doesn't have a good wing place.......


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

BigAl_SC said:


> That's great to know. We have one opening here soon and Greenville doesn't have a good wing place.......


I was so confused when I first read the name of that wing joint.. I kept thinking "Isn't that an oil changing station?"


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know how the hooters are down in the states, but the one i went to here in Canada, they had unlimited wings, and the service was sooooooo slow. 

anyways, best wings here are at a place called Norma Jean's. wow, so good. 

I think wings would be right up there with beef ribs and nachos.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I am going to ressurect this thread. I just bought and received a case of 6 bottles of Ancor Bar Oringinal sauce and 6 of their BBQ sauce. There are 4 choices of wing sauce . Mild, Original, Hotter and Suicidal. After looking at the Recipe page I chose to bake my wings. I also cut up some chicken breasts in to finger food size. The wings were coated in wing sauce and the breasts in BBq sauce. The wings were GREAT and the BBQ had a touch of pepper to it and was also a hit.
Ordering was easy and shipping fast. Go online and go Original!


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I have been tuning my wing making abilities and I got em to be pretty good considering that I make them in the oven. Yeah I know, your supposed to fry em... but I don't have a fryer so I cant fry them... mine fry in their own oil because I cook them at a high temp (425) for about 40-45 minutes up to an hour depending on the oven. Basically they fry in their own oil and become extremely cooked... to me, the difference between cooking chicken in the oven and my chicken wings is in the extreme cooking... if they are watery and undercooked they just aint any good. I give them a spice rub before cooking just so I got some flavors working there... cooking unseasoned meat is more or less sacrilege so it's at least gotta have some pepper and mb a little salt on it...

About 10 minutes or so before they are done I do the first sauce application... it allows the sauce to actually burn a little, giving it some smokey flavor. I then add a little more sauce a minute or so before they are done. 

I tried cooking wings on the grill and they burn very easily and I don't think you can get the wings hot enough to fry in their own oil... perhaps if I had that green egg super grill it would be different but I dont... I got pa's gas grill and it burns the crap out of them. 

I would love to deep fry them but you go to war with the army you got.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

deep fried and finished onthe grill YUMMY!


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

As far as wings go, down here in South Florida, there is aplace called Rickeys in Hollywood that have the best hot (not buffalo) wings I have ever had!! That sauce is liquid heaven!!

Hooters wings suck. But heh, it's Hooters.Who the hell goes for just the wings. If I do go to Hooters (the one at Beach Place on Ft. Lauderdale beach is awesome!!) it's naked all the way. Pluse there is a cute little girl who will "debone" your wings if you ask her. She always gets a great tip.

Jersey's Sports Bar in Pembroke Pines has a great hot sauce, garlic, and some sort of Asian concoction that is awesome!! They call them Dano wings. Not sure what that means.

There's like 100 places with 10 miles that have wings around here. Most are hit or miss.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

back on the forums after too long of a break, and this is the first thread i visit. God bless.

one of the bars around my way has a 30 cent wing night every wednesday, last week my friend and i went out and polished off 22 wings each...delicious. probably going there tonight, too.


----------

